# A conventional slingshot competition in Suzhou City of China 2014.10.5



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

In our slingshot club, there are a few regular competitiongs every year.We all have good time in the game~


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Great pictures, what is the distance to the target?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks a lot for these beautiful pictures!!!!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for showing these. It looks like you have a lot of interest. I wish we had that much participation here.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Charles,I have been focused on here, just speak less~I'll try!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing my friend!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I wish I were a member in a club like that. It looks as though you have many skillful, accomplished shooters.*


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you do much for sharing this! Looks like a great time. I like the target stands!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like a good time, man!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you for sharing.

I noticed two shooters using only their fingers as the slingshot forks. Another method for me to learn .


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Charles said:


> Thanks for showing these. It looks like you have a lot of interest. I wish we had that much participation here.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Yeah this for me too!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you sharing. Really enjoyed viewing all the pictures of other shooters.


----------

